# Dell Latitude D505 will not boot up



## ARG Shacky (Oct 19, 2008)

Could anyone help me as my laptop will not boot up. 

It is a Dell Latitude D505, the problem is that when i turn it on the power runs to it and the power and battery light turn on with a padlock symbol with an "A" in the middle flashes, but it just turns itself back off after about 10 seconds. I have had someone look at it who claims to know about laptops but he say's that there is nothing wrong with the motherboard or anything and he don't know what the problem could be so quite obviously he don't know that much lol

If anyone could help me it would be very appreciated :grin:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Remove the battery, use only AC adapter. Press Fn and power ON button. Observer which one of the lock symbols light up or flashes.


----------



## ARG Shacky (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing happens


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Kindly do the Fn key combination again. While pressing/holding the Fn key, press the Power ON button (do this with battery removed). Check the LEDs again.

If symptoms persist, replace all RAM modules with one good/working RAM module. 

Post back what happens.


----------



## ARG Shacky (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothing happens with the battery removed and the problem persists when the battery back in.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried a known good working RAM?


----------



## ARG Shacky (Oct 19, 2008)

sorry but not exactly clued up on electronics lol

RAM module!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes RAM module... memory of the laptop.


----------



## ARG Shacky (Oct 19, 2008)

il have to purchase 1 then get back to you


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Not purchase... borrow if you can because this is just for testing purposes.... unless you can return it back if it is not the problem :grin:


----------



## ARG Shacky (Oct 19, 2008)

don't know anyone with a Dell Laptop so no choice really but to purchase one and this laptop is a different make lol


----------



## pizzaguy (Nov 26, 2008)

I am experiencing the same issue. I have replaced mb, tried different ram and same results. Any ideas?


----------



## clt666 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ths worked for me. First symptom was no LEDs lighting up on pushing powe button - this had been intermitent issue for some months but finally died altogether. I unscrewed the small board with the LEDs and switch (frustratingly you have to dissasemble the whole laptop to do this). Under the board there is a connector that pushes into a connector on the motherboard. In my case the connector on the motherboard had broken away - presumably the result of heavy handed prodding of the power on button for many years. A few drops of araldite, making sure not to touch the electrical contacts, got the connector seated back on its motherboard . After an hour drying I reassembled. 

This then revealed another issue - on powering up I got the LEDs on briefly and then nothing. That turned out to be the RAM not seated properly - probably all that shaking up of the laptop with the first fix. Once the RAM was back in properly it has worked like a dream.


----------

